# L.E.D Work Light



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

For those of you that work at night. Who sells a work light L.E.D? I will be doing some work next month at night. 

I have 2 of the regular but they get so hot and besides I think the L.E.D is white light and it doesn't get as hot as the others.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> For those of you that work at night. Who sells a work light L.E.D? I will be doing some work next month at night.
> 
> I have 2 of the regular but they get so hot and besides I think the L.E.D is white light and it doesn't get as hot as the others.


Home Depot and Harbor Freight both have LED versions of the regular work lights. One thing to check: see if the flicker rate bothers you. Some of the LED lamps, especially the cheaper ones, have a high enough "Flicker Index" to be bothersome.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Good post Edgar. I need a new work light as well and have been looking at the LEDs. I'll be interested in the responses.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

What's the allure of L.E.D.'s ??? Besides the fact you don't severely burn yourself when you accidentally touch an upper arm to it.

I have an old brass floor lamp that I put 3 - 4 CFL's in. Don't burn and gives good reflective indirect light (not glaring light like so many work lights)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Personally, I hate Halogens. Light is harsh. Hot. Stands break all the time. Cheaply built. Bulbs are fragile and cost almost as much to replace as buying a whole new light. 

LED's just are not bright enough yet to replace a Halogen light as an area light.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I did some work the beginning of this week and I couldn't see to cut in between ceiling and the walls just with the light from the ceiling fan.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> Home Depot and Harbor Freight both have LED versions of the regular work lights. One thing to check: see if the flicker rate bothers you. Some of the LED lamps, especially the cheaper ones, have a high enough "Flicker Index" to be bothersome.


Which one do you have?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If, during day shifts, we need to break out a halogen, it means someone is not following the PDCA standards for normal lighting on a project. Just go done with a dimly light basement. Better lighting would have helped it turn out a lot better the without needing to touch up.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

LED are more energy efficient too. Aren't you using the jobs sites power, unless you're wanting to save the HO's money?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I hate the halogens as well.I really don't use "work lights".I hang a 300 watt bulb up and have all the light I need.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Which one do you have?


The ones I've had problems with are some of the lamps that we've put in the office.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> I hate the halogens as well.I really don't use "work lights".I hang a 300 watt bulb up and have all the light I need.


We've tried some of the halogens as well and keep going back to some custom tripods that hold a 5-foot piece of EMT with a pair of 300W bulbs. Hard to beat, but hard to hide the unique burn pattern that results when your bare arm touches a bare bulb.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> We've tried some of the halogens as well and keep going back to some custom tripods that hold a 5-foot piece of EMT with a pair of 300W bulbs. Hard to beat, but hard to hide the unique burn pattern that results when your bare arm touches a bare bulb.


Gday Gough

I just use a cheap set off halogens

Surprisngly they have been knocked around and still has original globes


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We've been running tripoded LED lights. The appeal is that the bulbs never break or burn out, so there is not downtime whatsoever. It is white light, so its better for true color representation. Easy enough to yank them off the tripods and use for closer surface inspection as well.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> We've been running tripoded LED lights. The appeal is that the bulbs never break or burn out, so there is not downtime whatsoever. It is white light, so its better for true color representation. Easy enough to yank them off the tripods and use for closer surface inspection as well.


I might have to check out some led ones 

the halogens are nice in winter to work around : )


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I did some work the beginning of this week and I couldn't see to cut in between ceiling and the walls just with the light from the ceiling fan.


....


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Would a LED headpiece work? I know a sparky who likes his.

Used to work behind a drywaller who would do all his finish work after dark w only one 60 w bulb; Yves was the best. Do some french-canadian kids get wall blades to play with?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Them headpiece lights are getting to be popular on jobs. And yes they do work for what they are intended to do.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> ....


That will not work for me on this particular job. 
How is your tripod LED light set up? pics? holding the light with one arm will definitely bring down my production rates. You know is all about systems and stuff.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I always switch hands when painting, so holding a light is not an option either.

Still the best work inspection light ever. Just not the best area work light. Still waiti g for that product. If only all lights were rated in lumens to make comparisons easier.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> That will not work for me on this particular job.
> How is your tripod LED light set up? pics? holding the light with one arm will definitely bring down my production rates. You know is all about systems and stuff.


We use a standard camera tripod. Much better than halogens on stands because this all breaks down and is much more mobile, plus nothing breaks. 4 collapse tripods and 4 lights travel in the erecta rack bag.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> We use a standard camera tripod. Much better than halogens on stands because this all breaks down and is much more mobile, plus nothing breaks. 4 collapse tripods and 4 lights travel in the erecta rack bag.


But you use the same LED light that your painter was holding on the previous pic right? Is that the festool light?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> But you use the same LED light that your painter was holding on the previous pic right? Is that the festool light?


Same light. Yes.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

squid said:


> Would a LED headpiece work? I know a sparky who likes his.
> 
> Used to work behind a drywaller who would do all his finish work after dark w only one 60 w bulb; Yves was the best. Do some french-canadian kids get wall blades to play with?


 Squid, an LED headlamp is now in my tool bag. Often for very detailed trimming around intricate returns, I use it. Not sure if they would be appropriate for large surface painting. For muntins and such I am sure they would be the balz.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Same light. Yes.


Is that a rechargeable light? If so, How many hours do you get on a single charge? How do you attach this to a tripod?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I always switch hands when painting, so holding a light is not an option either.


It does raise the question about how to carry the work pot (=cut bucket).


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> It does raise the question about how to carry the work pot (=cut bucket).


Dude!! Lisa holds the bucket for Dean so he can cut with one hand and moderate the forum holding his IPhone with the other. :jester:


----------



## finish (Jan 13, 2010)

Gough said:


> It does raise the question about how to carry the work pot (=cut bucket).


Where is the inventor with the pot attached to the waist when you need him?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

finish said:


> Where is the inventor with the pot attached to the waist when you need him?


It's already done. You can do that with Handy paint pail.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is that a rechargeable light? If so, How many hours do you get on a single charge? How do you attach this to a tripod?


It is rechargeable, but most of the time we just run it as a corded light. Fully charged, I think its like a 4 hour cycle off the internal battery. Also accepts external batteries from compatible drills, etc. 

No modification or additional accessories are needed for tripod mounting. The light comes pre-bored, and the tripod comes with a little base plate attachment. We got our tripods at Best Buy for like $30/each.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> It is rechargeable, but most of the time we just run it as a corded light. Fully charged, I think its like a 4 hour cycle off the internal battery. Also accepts external batteries from compatible drills, etc.
> 
> No modification or additional accessories are needed for tripod mounting. The light comes pre-bored, and the tripod comes with a little base plate attachment. We got our tripods at Best Buy for like $30/each.


Thanks Scott, I think that is the best way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

daArch said:


> Squid, an LED headlamp is now in my tool bag. Often for very detailed trimming around intricate returns, I use it. Not sure if they would be appropriate for large surface painting. For muntins and such I am sure they would be the balz.


Looks like it would be handy for hunting down wall defects when you want to really scrutinize. 

I still find incadescent lighting easier on the eyes for long periods of time though LED's are better than flourescents.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Dude!! Lisa holds the bucket for Dean so he can cut with one hand and moderate the forum holding his IPad2 with the other. :jester:


Fixed it for ya. 

Keep making Dean look like a rock star Lisa! :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope. On the job site, it is the iPhone. iPad for estimates and office work now (everything but QB).


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Nope. On the job site, it is the iPhone. iPad for estimates and office work now (everything but QB).


In a year i will pull this back up so that you agree with my previous post.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry. I am not a rockstar, so I cannot agree with previous post.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Sorry. I am not a rockstar, so I cannot agree with previous post.


The modest ones are the real rockstars Dean.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If I was a rock star, I would not be so awful at making my own stain matches.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> If I was a rock star, I would not be so awful at making my own stain matches.


Can't be perfect in all areas.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Can't be perfect in all areas.


True dat. Just looking for one area to perfect. I think moderating may be it.


----------

